# Log Storage



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I am rentaing a mini-storage for my shop and I am getting back into turning. Im kinda cramped now and am thinking of expanding into the unit next door. 
I dont have anywhere to store fresh cut logs. If I put them in the mini-storage building, what can I do to eliminate/kill all bugs. It's understandable why I need to. 

Thanks in advance

Tony B


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't know how you could do that without using some kind of spray bomb in there,but there are so many types of bugs that I don't see how it could be done.Question ,why are you worried about that? I just store my wood in a woodshed untill I am ready to turn it.Some I store outside off the ground and cover with a tarp.Just make sure you seal the ends with some kind of sealer.Wish I could help more.Good luck with the turning.
Ken


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*I live on my boat*

I rent a mini-storage for a shop. I dont have anywhere else to store stuff. If I introduce bugs into the mini storage, that would not be right. Other people store clothes and other personal stuff in their units.

Tony B


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Log storage*

OK Tony I get what your saying and certainly respect your concern for other folks,But before I built my wood shed I stored a lot of fresh cut wood in my basement and never had any trouble with insects.I'v done that for years.I just had to move it outside to make room for other stuff,but if you are still concerned then what you could do is go ahead and cut it in blanks and seal it then put it in plastic bags,but really I don't think you will cause any bug problem's by just sealing the wood on the ends and leting it lay untill you are ready for it.Just tryin to help.
ken


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

*Tony*

I live in Rosenberg. An hour or so away from you. If you are ever around you should stop in at my shop.


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

so you get so saw dust over on their sides. do you have electricity in your storage building?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Bobby*

I go by your way from time to time. Next time I go that way I will message you in advance., The same goes for you if you are in this direction.
I dont generate too much dust in the neighboring bays. I check from time to time when my neighbors are there. If it gets bad, I will get a dust collector. The roof is at least 18 ft high and that seems to help. Lots of duct wont float thet high. I am a neat freak in my shop. I sweep up at least 2 times a day when I'm there all day long. I'm always running fans to help blow the real fine stuff out. I keep everything as clean as possible so that I can spray lacquer or varnish at a moments notice. 
The electrical supply is close to useless. It will run the fans and the coffee pot and not much else. I bought a 5500 watt generator shortly after I rented the unit. That seems to do the trick. 


Tony B


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Tony I admire anyone tenacity who is willing to go through what you are, to do some woodworking. I wish I knew what to tell you about the logs but I don't. Only thing I can think of is to ask a friend if you can use a part of their back 40. Lay them on 4x4s and cover them up.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Tony I admire anyone tenacity who is willing to go through what you are, to do some woodworking.


Ditto I was thinking the same thing.
I am coming way out of left field here. You live in a marina right ? (so does my brother on a 50' Hatteras) What does a small skiff/jet ski slip rent for ? For centuries sawmills have kept logs in "mill ponds" to keep the bugs off/from degrade. I know where my brother is it is like $20 boat ft/month so that can rack up. I don't know what your dry storage costs, but with bugs/degrade your logs are costing you something. Your best bet is water. I don't know how frequently you get to your storage and how available water is, but even a horse trough with water will slow degrade and keep bugs off.
You seem very conscientious of your neighbors, karma will pay you back.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Daren*

Good Idea Daren. 

My slip is twice my mini-storage bin in monthly cost. We pay $270/mo for a 50'slip which is bigger than we need. If your brother is paying 20/Ft, sounds like he lives in Florida. 
As for water, there may be a spare little rarely used corner of the marina that would let me put a log or two in there. How long would it take for the wood to be bug free before I could put it in my shop?
How long would I have to wait before I could turn a log that has been waterlogged?
I work offshore on the oil rigs. My current sched is 2 weeks out and 2 weeks home. On my time off, we are either sailing or I am at the shop which is only 4 miles away.
And yes, Kharma _*always*_ pays you back. 

TexasTimbers: Where are you located in Tx.?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

North of you 6 hours. 

45 miles west of Paris, 25 miles east of Sherman, 85 miles north and a hair east of Big D, and 11 miles south of the Red River. Roughly.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Tony B said:


> If your brother is paying 20/Ft, sounds like he lives in Florida.
> 
> How long would it take for the wood to be bug free before I could put it in my shop?
> 
> How long would I have to wait before I could turn a log that has been waterlogged?


Yes Tampa/St Pete in the bay.

How do you know the wood is buggy ? Fresh cut and put in water they should not get bugs. I don't know that water it a _cure_ for bugs, just bug prevention. The only way to sterilize the wood from bugs to my knowledge is either kiln drying or boric acid (products like Tim Bor or Bora Care, they take care of powder post beetles, termites etc.) but if you are turning the wood you don't want to breath any poison.

As far as waiting to turn you don't have to. Some people, myself included, turn wet wood and/or dry wood. I don't know what you are making, many bowl turners use wet/fresh wood for example. If you are wanting to turn dry wood leaving it in log form it will never dry anyway (in a reasonable timeframe, think years)


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*log storage*

Ok Tony.Like said before,the only way to get rid of bugs,insect or whatever would be pestisides Two wood will never get bug free on its own,bugs will basicly look for wood.If you go in the woods you will notice that the dead trees are loaded with the little critters,,but those critters are not going to infect your neighbors in any way.You are more likely to get them on you when you cut the start cutting the wood for turning and when you turn it.I'v been storing and working with it most of my life,from cutting firewood as a kid untill I left home and working with it in every way sense then and the only problem I have seen is that it can get termites and go into wood structures.Just lay some stickers on the floor and stack your wood so air can get to is so you don't get a mold build up after a long period of storage.As I said I appreciate folks like yourself who respect other folks.So all I am trying to do is relax your mind so you can make some chips do some :boat: :boat: :boat:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Woodsman, I have termites in my shop from having so much wood in here. Them little suckers are stoooooooooopid. About 2000 of 'em flew into an upturned work light and cooked themsleves night before last. Took me 20 minutes to finally figure out what the smell was, and where it was comin from. 

But, I don't know what to do about them. They might be stupid but they are also relentless and many in number. Any ideas?


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*log storage*

Yes,you need to get an exterminator in there and get rid of those buggers,because they will do a nasty job on any wood structures around you.I don,t know what type building your shop or house is made of ,but if its wood ya gotta git rid of em NOW.There are two types of termites,you have subterrainium and drywood termites.The 1st builds there nest underground and the drywood live in the wood and they require a different pestisides to get rid of them.Actually though the are quite tasty if your REAL hungry,lots of proteen :thumbsup: Get in there early while there still cookin :laughing::laughing:
PS if you have to have the house or shop tinted,make sure you leave the wood in where it will get treated,then make sure you wear a GOOD respirator when you turn it.
Ken


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I was hopin you were gonna tell me if I hung a baggie full of water in the doorway with a penny in it they would all get scared and fly off. :shifty:

I guess these are the drywood variety. Only wood in my steel shop is what's laying everywhere and whatever is in the kiln.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Log storage*

Sorry :icon_sad: ,But your not so bad off as for that small amount you can control them little PITA's with spray can's.If you can lay your wood out on the floor,separate it,then spray it ,then cover it with a tarp before you leave the shop for the night if you can.Do you keep your wood off the floor?If it is a concrete floor it would help.

Ken


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

it's a slab yes. but Ihave wood everywhere. it looks like a bomb went off in here and wood was the shrapnel of choice for the bomb-maker. There's no way I am going to be able to sort it all out anytime soon either. too many projects. it's 10:00 and i am still in here, will be until midnight too. lots to do. guess I will just have to let 'em eat what they want for now. I do need to spray the house though. it's only 50 feet away and alot of wood has left this shop and been installed in thaat house. Haven't seen a termite over there but it stands to reason they have to be there.


----------



## john manestar (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a lot of Juniper on my property and was wondering how I should go about storing the logs too. I have not cut the trees down yet for fear of doing it wrong and ruining them. Any help or suggestions?


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*storeing loggs*

John if the trees are on your property and are not in the way or in danger of falling on something,I would just leave them untill you are ready to turn them,then just cut them in about 6ft lengths,or what ever you can handle,then stack them off the ground and seal both ends with anchor seal,then as you cut off a section for turning,reseal that end.The longer you can keep them green,the better of you are,unless you want to make boards,then you want to cut them as soon as you can slice the boards ,then stack an sticker them and seal the ends and cover them with a tarp or something if you don't have a shed to keep it in.

Ken


----------

